# Topics > Related topics > AI computer systems and supercomputers >  Cray CS-Storm, cluster supercomputers, Cray Inc., Seattle, Washington, USA

## Airicist

Website - Cray Inc.

Home page - cray.com/products/computing/cs-series

----------


## Airicist

The next step in intelligent computing

Published on Mar 3, 2017




> With HPC, machine learning and deep learning can bring new insights to how we solve everyday problems.

----------


## Airicist

Press-release "Cray delivers production-ready AI with new Cray CS-Storm accelerated cluster supercomputers"

May 10, 2017

----------


## Airicist

Article "Cray Announces New, AI-Focused Supercomputers"

by Joel Hruska
May 11, 2017

----------


## Airicist

The supercomputer powered AI age is just beginning

Published on Jul 9, 2018




> Cray artificial intelligence VP Per Nyberg talked with Business Reporter’s Alastair Greener about the future of artificial intelligence, the state of its adoption by businesses, and challenges organizations face when they ramp up for AI.

----------

